# The Chuck Norris Botnet



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.darkreading.com/security/attacks/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=223000208


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Escape Chuck Norris


----------

